# Castalia Trout



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Don't forget to apply for your chance at a wonderful day of trout fishing.
Good luck !


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I keep entering. One day, they'll pull my dang name. . . .


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm clueless. What's this for?


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

It’s a lottery to catch stockers at the Castalia fish hatchery.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

joerugz said:


> I'm clueless. What's this for?


Controlled Fishing Access Lottery
This might help if you're not familiar with the lottery.
Good luck N Good fishing


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I just registered.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Quit putting in for it after 15+ years of not getting picked. Meantime several people are picked almost yearly.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

T-180 said:


> Quit putting in for it after 15+ years of not getting picked. Meantime several people are picked almost yearly.


Are they getting themselves drawn or their kids? Youth have like a 1/4 chance of getting picked, so much higher. Adults I think it was closer to 1/40. I've been drawn once, I continue to apply. It's $3, and I'm perfectly OK making a $3 donation whether I get drawn or not.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

TheCream said:


> Are they getting themselves drawn or their kids? Youth have like a 1/4 chance of getting picked, so much higher. Adults I think it was closer to 1/40. I've been drawn once, I continue to apply. It's $3, and I'm perfectly OK making a $3 donation whether I get drawn or not.


I applied for my boys, as well as myself for years. Guess I'm just naturally unlucky.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

T-180 said:


> I applied for my boys, as well as myself for years. Guess I'm just naturally unlucky.


I apply for a lot in state and out of state as well as the misses and a few youth the key is persistence and a relentless attitude .


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, who got drawn? I entered my son, who was unsuccessful in the youth drawing. But, for the second time in 23ish years of entering, I was selected. Nov 10 is my assigned date.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

TheCream said:


> Well, who got drawn? I entered my son, who was unsuccessful in the youth drawing. But, for the second time in 23ish years of entering, I was selected. Nov 10 is my assigned date.


I was Unsuccessful as well, but glad for you. Have fun and be sure to post your results.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I didn't get picked but my wife did for Nov. 15th. First time in a dozen years of entering. She's complaining about the date, LOL. Just like a woman. I told her how lucky she was to be drawn & how the fishing is & now she can't wait.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

Deeeeenied! Again.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Not my year--- again !
Good luck n enjoy !


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Got my email................Unsuccessful.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got my donation, Again.. Someday...


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Me and the Misses donated also but to those that have drawn


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I’m on a streak….!
….a losing streak 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Denied again


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

TheCream said:


> Well, who got drawn? I entered my son, who was unsuccessful in the youth drawing. But, for the second time in 23ish years of entering, I was selected. Nov 10 is my assigned date.


 My son got drawn as a youth 7 yrs ago, then as an adult this year...May 18th.....early date!


----------

